# Getting a 10g tank for free, now to plant for the first time!



## Ninjakat (Feb 21, 2015)

Hello!

So I currently have my Betta in a 5 gallon with some silk plants, but It looks so poopy. Maybe it was just the silk plants I bought but i'm not a huge fan how my tank looks . I've always loved how planted tanks look and a friend of mine is giving me his 10 g for free as he is moving. (I hear bigger tanks are easier to plant) plus I wanted some more fish ( 5 tetras and 1 pleco). [Any other fish I could add in a 10 g or is that enough?] 

Anyway i'm a complete noob at this I've looked up I need florite(sp?) substrate which I will use. Trying to make this tank as cheap as possible but still properly. (Hard to do lol). Also I wont be adding the other fish into the tank for a while will the Betta be okay by himself in there with many hiding spaces?


----------



## RNHime (Mar 12, 2015)

Tetras; I believe it depends on the exact type as to their stocking & space requirements. Watch out for plecos, do your research! Some grow to be huge and very aggressive, and typically they are NOT a good clean-up fish.

What kind of substrate you need really depends on the type of plants you want. Some root into the soil, others float, some can simply be tied onto a rock or driftwood. Show us some plants you like, I'm sure we can help. =)


----------



## Ninjakat (Feb 21, 2015)

I picked up some flourite although im starting to think one bag might not be enough lol.. I picked up a Aquasun aquarium light fixture LED (8 white 6000k high output LEDS 4 blue 465 nm LEDS). I also got an aquaclear 20 filter as well. 

I was thinking 5-6 neon tetras and a bristlenose pleco. But is that all I could add? I guess a shrimp.


----------



## RNHime (Mar 12, 2015)

Because you have another thread going for 10g tankmates, I'd suggest keeping your fish questions in that thread, and let this one be about the plants.

Like I said, you need to have an idea of what kind of plants you're growing (and fish you're keeping) before you pick out every single substrate, fertilizer, etc. =)


----------



## jjposko (Jan 3, 2013)

You need a bigger tank for a pleco.


----------



## AquaKai (Jan 2, 2012)

I agree with jjposko, I would not do a pleco in a 10g. Tetras would be a good option, although your betta could have issue with the other fish.

As for your plant question I would look into java moss, anubias, crypts, java ferns. These plants would be great for a lowlight tank. I would check out this website for more options: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...67-excellent-list-plants-low-light-tanks.html


----------



## Ninjakat (Feb 21, 2015)

and it starts... silly flourite makes it so dusty! Waiting for it to settle  Then i'll add my plants!


----------



## Ninjakat (Feb 21, 2015)

Concept art for placement.


----------



## Ninjakat (Feb 21, 2015)

After doing another (entire) water change and using newspaper to fill the water I was able to get the tank clear! Now to go buy the plants


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy (Mar 28, 2015)

Hey! I'd recommend java moss and some mario moss balls. Both are hardy and and easy to care for. I just got my java moss a couple days ago, and my bettas are resting on it like it's a pillow! XD


----------



## Ninjakat (Feb 21, 2015)

THATDragonLovesBettas said:


> Hey! I'd recommend java moss and some mario moss balls. Both are hardy and and easy to care for. I just got my java moss a couple days ago, and my bettas are resting on it like it's a pillow! XD


Yeah I was looking into that. I was going to adhere some to the bark but what about the floor. Do you tie it down to rocks?


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy (Mar 28, 2015)

Hmmm.. I've read you can just put in there and it will grow. But I've also read that if you just plop it on the gravel you should spread it thin so it grows better. You want to tie it down when your putting it on bark, I just did a water change today and it blew around. But it already is attached a little bit to my log in there- I just put it in there 3 days ago! I've also read it grows like crazy and you have to control how much grows so it doesn't take over you tank!


----------



## Ninjakat (Feb 21, 2015)

What do you guys think ? I'm going to add some java moss to the bark soon i think 
Left to right
Java Fern, Crypt Wendtii, Crypt Spiralis , Anubias, Marimo Moss Ball, Bacopa


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

When you tie the moss, tie it very thinly in a single layer or the moss close to the branch could die out. It will fill in over time.

Very nice tank!


----------



## Ninjakat (Feb 21, 2015)

Peter is really enjoying it


----------



## ThisDragonisNerdy (Mar 28, 2015)

Oh my gosh, it looks great! Peter definatly looks happy in there!


----------

